

Startup Winter is Coming - jballanc
http://unicornfree.com/2014/startup-winter-is-coming-and-it-can-fuck-up-bootstrappers

======
fearless
The post makes some valid points, but this reads more like self promotion
"content marketing" for her expensive make money online by bootstrapping
course than an objective analysis.

~~~
7Figures2Commas
So what of the statements by venture capitalists with $100+ million funds and
founders/employees at venture-backed startups that couldn't make payroll
without investor money? When they argue that there is no bubble and the
startup economy can only go up and to the right, should we not note that their
arguments are self-interested too?

~~~
mkal_tsr
Just a reminder, you're on HN, so expect some downvotes and angry people when
you point out the inherent non-value of many VC-backed startups, similarly
experienced when advocating for privacy (I'm looking at you free-to-use
startups that rely on user-data to sell/exploit).

~~~
7Figures2Commas
Downvotes and upset HNers are two things I could care less about. :)

------
minimaxir
> _In other words, easy money rewarding easy money. That’s why startup winter
> is coming._

That's the ideal for every financial endeavor ever.

This article is very empty without any actual data or evidence indicating what
has changed _now_.

------
jaytaylor
"The sky is falling"

Maybe it is, or maybe not yet. Regardless, the article is awfully light on
actual data and reads more like scaremongering gossip.

0/10 would not read again.

